# CAD programs for FreeBSD



## cellini (Aug 26, 2015)

Are there any good CAD programs ported to FreeBSD? I tried cad/librecad, but some bug makes it impossible to write bigger numbers than 999.


----------



## protocelt (Aug 26, 2015)

I can't suggest any ports as I have no experience with them but you can run a `pkg search -f cad` to see what's available in the package repository and go from there.


----------



## bart (Aug 27, 2015)

Hi,

I work everyday with CAD (AutoCAD) but there is a really lack of CAD programs on Unix.
QCad and it's fork LibreCad are the only "good" programs.

Few years ago, I tried to port DraftSight (not open, but free) on FreeBSD, but missing Linux libraries. Maybe a day me or someone will port it.

Also, you can do multi line of 999 length and join them all.


----------



## cpm@ (Aug 27, 2015)

bart,

Have you ever read Thread 45717?


----------



## graemeg (Sep 4, 2015)

I'm a Free Pascal developer and recently came across ZCAD, which is written with Lazarus (and compiled with the FPC compiler). I have no idea how good it is, but thought I would mention it either way.

http://sourceforge.net/projects/zcad/
http://forum.lazarus.freepascal.org/index.php?topic=16665.0


----------



## robroy (Sep 4, 2015)

cellini, you're probably already familiar with it, yet xfig satisfies my simple needs.

I used it to draw this and this.  

My gal Kasie actually contributed the scissors illustration to its library (in the OfficeEquip category).  Here's something she drew for me.


----------

